# Wtb used fly lines



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I would like to purchase a used 5wt double taper and 5wt weight forward line if anyone has some in decent shape at a decent price. I will come pick them up

Bobby Hendricks
251-978-7954


----------

